

Asparagus - cehlen
http://modernfarmer.com/2014/04/10-surprising-facts-asparagus/

======
jqm
They left out an important interesting fact about asparagus...

It is a fern.

~~~
gus_massa
They are not a kind of “fern” (Pteridophyta)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fern](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fern) .
Asparagus are a kind of “flowering plant” (Angiosperm)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowering_plant](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowering_plant)
.

More info:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asparagus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asparagus)

~~~
jqm
You are right!

I was told once asparagus is a fern and always believed it.

